# Glare from bald head?



## jenn76 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ok, I took this last night of my husband's twin brother and his girlfriend. I like the photo (though I realize it's a bit soft), but I don't know how to keep him from having glare on his head... well, other than to sit him under a tree.   Any advice?


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 1, 2008)

That's not too bad, I wouldn't worry about it.  What you want to watch out for, is a bright shiny spot.


----------



## K8-90 (Sep 1, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> That's not too bad, I wouldn't worry about it. What you want to watch out for, is a bright shiny spot.


 +1


----------



## Sandspur (Sep 1, 2008)

Hey, I'm pretty bald!  And I think you did a great job.

It's a shiny surface.  You avoided any hot spots or garish reflections.

You did fine.


----------



## Village Idiot (Sep 2, 2008)

Under expose by 1/3 of a stop and use a flash to fill.


----------



## William Petruzzo (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks fine. I wouldn't worry about it. In the future, if you're worried about it, you could keep some of that theatrical powder on hand. Although, to tell you the truth, I don't think it's a problem here.


----------



## maulrat (Sep 2, 2008)

I see this problem often with people who have oily skin.  I usually take care of this during PP by creating a 2nd layer, cloning the shiny area with a neutral skin area, then masking the layer into the original layer and adjusting the opacity.

That's my quick fix.


----------

